# Guión bajo / barra baja



## Azeneth

¡Hola!

Quisiera saber cómo se dice 'guión bajo' a la hora de dar una dirección de correo electrónico. Por ejemplo en: ricardo_pp@... 
Les agradecería mucho la información.


----------



## Oxy

Si hablas con alguien que sabe un poco de informática (o por lo menos que lo usa), se dice “underscore” como en ingles (no se si existe una palabra en frances corecto, pero de todas formas usamos mucho el ingles para todo lo conectado con los ordenadores).
Sino se dice: “le tiret en bas, mais oui, tu sais, celui qui est sur la touche “8”)
Nunca he encontrado otra manera de decirlo (y mi dirección mail tiene uno).


----------



## Gwennhadu

Hola
Se dice _tiret du bas _o _underscore_


----------



## Azeneth

¡Muchas gracias! merci beaucoup!


----------



## galy

bonjour:

            Comment dit-on en français Guión_bajo?

              J'ai un guíon_bajo dans mon E-mail et je ne sais pas comment le dire en français.


----------



## lpfr

Corrientemente se utiliza "souligné" o  "blanc souligné".


----------



## lpfr

Instigado por las dudas de Yserien, he buscado el nombre "oficial" del "guión bajo" '_'. 
  Está dado en el diccionario inglés español en la traducción del nombre inglés "underscore". Es:
   "*tiret bas*".
Pero insisto que, aunque sea el nombre "oficial", en más de 20 años codeando tratamientos de texto nunca he oído ni leído ese término.

 Lo que se utiliza corrientemente es "souligné" o "blanc souligné".

 Por supuesto hay una ambigüedad con otro carácter vecino subrayado, así que, para dictar "guión _ bajo"  hay que decir alo sí como:
  "..., o accent aigu, n, souligné, b,..."
  o
  "..., o accent aigu, n, blanc souligné, b,..."
  Pero sobre todo, hay que pronunciar muy claro las comas.


----------



## ratatouille

Soy informático, y "Tiret bas" es una expresión que uso a menudo... No tanto como "underscore" sin embargo.


----------



## lpfr

Recomiendo de echar un vistazo a wikipedia: Ponctuacion. Acabo de descubrir dos nuevos signos que no conocía y  el nombre de dos otros que solo conocía en inglés.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lpfr said:


> Instigado por las dudas de Yserien, he buscado el nombre "oficial" del "guión bajo" '_'.
> Está dado en el diccionario inglés español en la traducción del nombre inglés "underscore". Es:
> "*tiret bas*".
> Pero insisto que, aunque sea el nombre "oficial", en más de 20 años codeando tratamientos de texto nunca he oído ni leído ese término.
> 
> Lo que se utiliza corrientemente es "souligné" o "blanc souligné".


 

Es curioso, en francés siempre dije *tiret bas* y creo que siempre me entendieron (hay que reconocer que la denominación es muy gráfica). Reconozco que nunca oí decir *souligné blanc.* 

Supongo que será una cuestión de ámbito. ¡Vete a saber!



lpfr said:


> Por supuesto hay una ambigüedad con otro carácter vecino subrayado, así que, para dictar "guión _ bajo" hay que decir alo sí como:
> "..., o accent aigu, n, souligné, b,..."
> o
> "..., o accent aigu, n, blanc souligné, b,..."
> Pero sobre todo, hay que pronunciar muy claro las comas.


 
Me temo, *lpfr*, que si pronuncias muy claro las comas tu interlocutor intentará escribirlas .


----------



## Boulangère

Yo también tengo un guión bajo en la dirección de mail y cuando he tenido que darla en francés siempre (¡desde que uso el correo electrónico, al menos!) he dicho *tiret, *a secas.


----------



## swift

lpfr said:


> Instigado por las dudas de Yserien, he buscado el nombre "oficial" del "guión bajo" '_'.
> Está dado en el diccionario inglés español en la traducción del nombre inglés "underscore". Es:
> "*tiret bas*".
> Pero insisto que, aunque sea el nombre "oficial", en más de 20 años codeando tratamientos de texto nunca he oído ni leído ese término.
> 
> Lo que se utiliza corrientemente es "souligné" o "blanc souligné".



También he escuchado "tiret en dessous".

Saludos

_Swift_


----------



## yserien

En español se dice guión a éste *(-)*.
Con la aparición de la informática se empezó a utilizar *(_) *que al estar en la parte de abajo en la misma tecla empezo a llamarse guión bajo.



Boulangère said:


> Yo también tengo un guión bajo en la dirección de mail y cuando he tenido que darla en francés siempre (¡desde que uso el correo electrónico, al menos!) he dicho *tiret, *a secas.


Tiret a secas no es ,a mi entender, guión bajo, sino guión.Pienso que si lo utilizas para dar tu dirección electrónica no sería util.

,,Petit trait horizontal qu'on fait au bout de la ligne, quand un mot n'est pas fini, ou dont on se sert pour joindre certains mots, qui proprement sont censés n'en faire qu'un, comme _Tout-puissant, Belles-lettres, etc._`` (_Ac._ 1835, 1878). Synon. _trait d'union_. (CNRTL)


----------



## swift

yserien said:


> En español se dice guión a éste *(-)*.
> Con la aparición de la informática se empezó a utilizar *(_) *que al estar en la parte de abajo en la misma tecla empezo a llamarse guión bajo.



También se le llama *subraya*, pronunciado "sub-raya".

Saludos,

_Swift_


----------



## petitebea

Bonjour!
Quelqu'un saurait-il me dire comment dire en français 'guión bajo' ce tiret sous la ligne que l'on écrit dans certianes adresses éléctroniques? Serais-ce 'tiret sous la ligne' ou bien 'tiret bas?'.Exetitebea_2008arobase. etc
Merci d'avance. petitebea


----------



## luz maylo

Bonsoir, comment on dit en français "barra baja" pour marquer le trait d´union bas dans une adresse démail par exemple luis_mmmm@hotmail.fr?
merci

pardon luis_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- tiret bas

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Guión bajo, en México.


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Guión bajo, en México.



Guion bajo, aquí también.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> Guion bajo, aquí también.


Entonces, en España, ¿guión o barra o los dos?


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Entonces, en España, ¿guión o barra o los dos?



Yo siempre he usado y oído "guion bajo". Las barras son las verticales u oblicuas, creo.


----------



## luz maylo

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Nanon

Oxy said:


> Si no se dice: “le tiret en bas, mais oui, tu sais, celui qui est sur la touche “8”)


Los usuarios del teclado AZERTY p) dicen comúnmente "tiret du 8".


----------



## petitebea

Guión bajo= *tiret bas*


----------

